# Resumes



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I came across this website, thought it had some good points for those who are working on their resumes http://www.resumesforlawenforcement.com/freetips2.html

*The resume is written only to get the interview!*

Keep the resume to one page, two at most. Most employers don't want to be bothered reading about you if it takes too long.

Don't use an "objective" unless you are seeking your first position. Objectives are the exclusive province of recent college graduates who are entering the workplace for the first time.
Make your resume "accomplishment-oriented" and keep it that way, consistently.
Chronological resumes are preferable to functional ones because the format is more traditional and easier to follow. Use functional resumes *only* when you must minimize gaps in employment and erratic career advancement.
Take particular pains to avoid typographical and grammatical errors. As a reflection of intellect, a resume with typos or poor grammar may be discarded on that basis alone.
Don't lie. The CFO of a well-known, listed company, was recently discharged when it was discovered that his resume stated that he had an M.B.A. when, in fact, he did not. There is nothing wrong, however, with "event glorification."
It is acceptable, perhaps beneficial, to respond to a job advertisement more than a week after it appears. Your resume has a better chance of being read if it is received in the "trickle" instead of the "flood" of responses.
Never write "Health: Excellent." No one has ever written "Health: Poor."
Always accompany your resume with a personalized covering letter. This indicates that the job has enough interest for you so that you took the time to personalize your response.
An effective covering letter should also be short, precise, accomplishment-oriented and end with a request for an interview. Wherever possible, address the letter directly to the individual who makes hiring decisions. Try to send it to someone you know, or to the Head of the Organization. If that is not possible, you should then address it to "Human Resource Department." Ask for the interview! Close the letter with that request.
Research! You can find the name of the individual you seek usually by making a telephone call. If that doesn't work, consult on-line directories which are easily available on the Internet.
When you respond to a classified or display advertisement, you are usually in competition with hundreds, if not thousands of applicants with similar qualifications. Therefore, directing a covering letter to a specific individual will bring greater returns.
Whereas the resume features accomplishments in your employment, the covering letter should emphasize personal characteristics (tenacity, communication skills, rapid promotions, etc.) and how your qualifications meet the advertiser's requirements.
Persistence Beats Resistance! One, two or even three follow-up letters may be necessary to penetrate your target.
​


----------

